# new here!



## millercl_6 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi all im charlotte 28, married and have 3 kids 6,2,1 i love animals and everytime i go into the pet store i come out with something else my hubby keeps warming me not to come out with anything else.

3 fish-max,robin and wiggles
1 hamster-fluffy
1cat-nugget whos due kitten anytime now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! We'll be needing pictures, please!  

Marie

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## Scarlett516 (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Charlotte


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello, and welcome!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Can't wait to see Nugget and her kittens!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome....hope you like it here :lol:


----------

